# New teryx



## bhmudder32 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got a new teryx 750 sport


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## bhmudder32 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks man I love it


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nice! you ride at Crosby?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that thing is to clean ... go get that thing dirty


----------



## bhmudder32 (Aug 31, 2009)

haha I just got done cleaning it from the night before , and yes I ride at crosby..


----------



## bhmudder32 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is the rear, Its the Gorilla stage 1 lift


----------



## bhmudder32 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it worked this time


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Very Nice...I love them!


----------

